# parrotfish in a community tank?



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone keep them in a community tank? I have tiger barbs, gouramis, and rainbows. Theyll be in a 70 gallon tank. Need something bright red in my tank thats fairly large.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

In my experience no problem. They grow big, so depending on how my many 2 may be pushing it. A great fish with character I say.


----------



## loachman21 (Jan 22, 2018)

I agree as I had 2 parrots in my 75 gallon community tank with all kinds of fish, plecos, loaches, tetras, never had any issues, tin foil barbs


----------

